

Ask HN: Did I pick the right career path? - d43594

I just recently attended a wedding. A number of old school friends were there. As usual there were a number of people who wanted to discuss what they were doing, and more importantly (to them), what they were earning. I couldn't help but notice that a number of people in other fields who did not take the university route, but rather the apprenticeship route, earn significantly more than those in jobs relevant to the degree they did. I also know some people who work in this industry that only possess college level qualifications and earn more than me, but are certainly less effective, less knowledgeable and more narrow-minded. I am not by any means suggesting that all people who possess degree level qualifications are better than those who do not, or that they should earn more. I just can't help but wonder if a degree was the right choice. I certainly feel it has made me much more open-minded and well-rounded and has opened up avenues to areas of CS which I do not feel I would have been exposed to unless I did a degree. What are peoples thoughts on this? Should I be bothered by what I earn? I am happy in my job but would really like to increase my salary. Is this just a whole lot of whining/boasting?
======
gyardley
Whether a degree was the right choice or not, it was the choice you made and
you can't unmake it, so there's not much point in dwelling on that. Dwelling
on things you can't change will just drive you crazy.

HN is full of threads on how to make more money, whether it's by learning new
skills, starting a product-based business, negotiating salary and raises
effectively, or freelancing. If you want to earn more money, there's plenty of
advice out there. But don't undervalue being happy and enjoying what you do -
this is the most important thing, and you've already got that.

~~~
boot
Seconded. It sounds like you could probably get a higher salary if that's what
you're after. But it almost always comes at a cost. Free time. Dating. Kids.
Time. Geography. Less interesting work.

Switching positions to more powerful/money takes time, but if you make that
the center goal of your life, you will be able to achieve it in time. But you
have to seriously stop and think if that is what you want out of life. (And
maybe you do - that's okay).

Personally, I'm slowly coming to terms with the fact that I may be smart-ish,
but I fiercely guard against making work sacrifices for: free time, S/O, kids,
time, geography.

Therefore, my peers will probably excel beyond me.

------
lonster
What are you saying? That welders and plumbers are making more than you?
There's two good reasons that's the case, if it's so. (1) They work way
harder, physically, and have to deal with burns, OPP (Other People's Poop),
and a bunch of engineer-types as customers who try to "fix" things first and
then finally give up and call a pro, but want to learn from the pro the whole
time he/she is working. If that doesn't command $50/hour, I don't know what
does. (2) You should be doing more intense programming. I don't know your
skillset, but if you're mainlining Cobol with a dose of Lisp and keeping some
foreign government from collapse, you'll make more than a plumber. But if
you're honing CSS all day and your workplace cubicle is surrounded with Manga
and everyone has corporate logos on Macbooks, and there are "decompress rooms"
filled with Herman Miller furniture, well, keep in mind your comfort level at
work may partially explain your salary. I kind of think the poop guys should
get more money than you.

